# Goodwill Find - Ya Baby



## Omega (Jan 14, 2000)

Stopped by the local goodwill store tonight on the whim, and look what I found for $5.00.  

Omega (aka Dave)


----------



## madsapper (Jan 25, 2001)

Omega said:


> Stopped by the local goodwill store tonight on the whim, and look what I found for $5.00.
> 
> Omega (aka Dave)


VERY nice score. Tell me is that the TV Guide Petty car or the Tyco?


----------



## TX Street Racer (May 8, 2004)

Oh My friggin' GOD!!!!!! :freak:   

I'll bet you're not planning on parting with any of them either,eh? lol


----------



## SplitPoster (May 16, 2006)

Oh c'mon, rub it in, give us some close ups. 

The first place I ever walked in looking, I found a $10 box that was maybe 1/10th as good as that. You buy a lottery ticket too?


----------



## pickeringtondad (Apr 14, 2005)

*Nice*

Cool find and at a great price - that's .46 cents per car - you lucky dog. I'll gladly buy any at $5.00 

Pickeringtondad


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

WOW!! good score man!

Wes


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Five bucks!? You must have been twitching all the way home. Would that be a "holy grail" hot rod coupe in black I see?


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

Awsome!!!


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

That has to be the best find...EVER
I meant it, there has to be about 600.00 worth of cars there.


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

Holy Crow! Nice haul.. I agree with Ed that is by far the best 5 buck haul I have ever seen on this or any other board....and take the advice get a powerball ticket NOW....


Dave

(Then do not forget your friends at hobbytalk when you win.)


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

oh dang.

i NEVER find stuff in Goodwill or Salvation Army anymore.

this is not to say I dont look...

very sweet haul.

--rick


----------



## gear buster (Dec 1, 2005)

Holy Slotcars.. 
You must have hit a portal to the past dude.That is one of the best scores I have seen.. Hats off to the Bargain of the century..

(Dang now my keys are wet)


----------



## dlw (Aug 17, 1999)

Yeah, here in Pittsburgh, lots of back-door shenanigans (sp?) go on at the various second-hand stores here. I used to find nice lots like that.

BTW...Madsapper, that Petty Charger is a Tyco, not Afx. The Petty mail-away has the roof stripes touching the 43. Tyco's don't.

But definitely a nice catch. If that's a genuine black hotrod, easily over $600 worth of cars.


----------



## zanza (Sep 23, 2005)

Luckiest guy of 2007 by far on this board.... :drunk:


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

I can't wait for the day when I stumble across a find like that. I only hope it's in this lifetime.  rr


----------



## Omega (Jan 14, 2000)

Run down on the cars.

Pickup - Nice but broken rollbar
F1 - Mint
Woody - Mint
Panel - Mint
Good Humor truck - Mint
VW - Mint, might be from RRR
Petty Charger - Body Mint, needs tires
TJet Charger - Body painted gray primer, missing bumpers
55 Chevy - Missing bumpers and hood scope
Cheetah - Mint
Black Hot Rod - Somebodys repop.

Now can someone tell me who made the Black Taxi?

also picked up a few red lines and 6 original toppers. Looked like all the stuff came in together. Going back tonight to see if I missed anything in the box. The Petty charger was mixed in with the diecast cars. There had to be a good two hundred cars in the box. After I found the AFX case on the bottom, I needed to leave. 


Omega


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

Nice haul...
Those kind of things are few are far between these days...
BTW, do you do any racing up there in Westminster?


----------



## zanza (Sep 23, 2005)

Omega said:


> Now can someone tell me who made the Black Taxi?
> 
> Omega


Not sure as the picture is kinda small and I haven't clearly seen the chassis, but my guess is a Jaguar from Minic Motorway


----------



## Omega (Jan 14, 2000)

Score - Dave 2 for 2 visits

Well I stopped by the GW store last night to see if I missed anything. Went over to the toy section and the huge box of diecast was still in the same place. So, I got an empty box from one of the lady's that worked there and one car at a time went from box A to box B. Here is what I found. 3 more original toppers. Oh I almost forgot, 1 AFX VW Thing painted red, 1 AFX black 32 Coupe - Mint and a Tyco Petty Buick, Body is in good shape but the hood and roof numbers are messed up. 

BTW - The Black Taxi Mercedes Benz is made Bauer.

Omega


----------



## zanza (Sep 23, 2005)

WOW Bauer are finely detailled and kinda expensive


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

You lucky dog. Like Jeff said, go buy a lotto ticket!


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Congrats, Omega! :thumbsup:
Nice lot here, yeah?! Even just those pieces collected together, hey, and never mind the price! :thumbsup: I am almost jealous!
I picked up a sweet 11 car lot on a BIN from a Canadian Eseller at 100.00 + shipping, eh! 

I know I ended up with a great deal. Your deal, however, is a once in a lifetime grab, yeah?!  

I will post the lot if you would like to see it, hey. but I don't want to steal your thunder!


----------



## Omega (Jan 14, 2000)

Joe,

Please post a picture of them. I still cannot believe I found these and only had to pay $5.00 for the slotcars plus the diecast. The second group only cost me a buck. 

Omega


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

I hate you


hehehehehe


----------



## Omega (Jan 14, 2000)

videojimmy said:


> I hate you
> 
> 
> hehehehehe


Don't hate me because I'm beautiful. :jest:


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Thanks for letting me share , Omega! :thumbsup: 

Ok, here is the lot from Canada.

front row: L to R

Red tyco 512M, rear valance missing, wing broke, HP2 2nd gen chassis runs FAST! LIGHTED! (I have bod parts)

wht w/blu afx lazer2000(dumb bod) Gplus chassis (snap-in rear) sorta fast

second row: L to R
Bl w/ wht firebird Cat-eyes BOD! Gplus or turbo chassis? (lighted)(has X-member between shoes) FAST!

Wht w/ redflame vega! (one front axle hanger cracked, easy fix) no wheeliebars (of course) afx non mag chassis. Pokey, but goes.

Green/yellow tyco van (no pipes) HP2 4th gen chassis. FAST! (got pipes?)

third row: L to R

Lime Model A panel (mint bod) non mag spec chassis (no run) wrong wheels, F & R (update red arm ,runs fast)

Chrome #3 pinto Funny, 20% chrome-rub HP2 4th gen chassis FAST! (some jughead pulled the bug catcher out of the glass and glued it backward under/on the rear bump. a sorta wheelie-deeley?) (update, removed/replaced bugcatcher. quick car)

Wht w/ grn afx Lazer2000 (still dumb in any color)
Gplus chassis (snap in rear) sorta fast.

fourth row: L to R

Orange 55 cheby Missing lower snappy tabs. Body GREAT (probably because of the missing tabs) afx mag chassis runs ok

Drk Grn & wht FLAMED tyco nomad! body complete, few nicks, pipes & bumps need rechroming Correct HP2 chassis. FAST!

Red 56 ford P'up! Bod minty (needs stacks) mag spec chassis no run (update blue arm, runs fast!) (got stacks?)

They all needed tyres too....  

It is a fine lot, plenty to work with. Now...if I could figure out what to do with these lazer 2000 bods w/ the huge wheelwells, yeah?!
heh!

Thanks for reading, hey! :wave:


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Nice lot Joez! A pretty nice spread of makes as well. As for the fender wells, how about some bodacious fender well headers? If you got a donor for plastic or fenders I'll try and Vitagoo them for you. I dont have any scrap in the later white. White's a tough color to get a clean match so you'll probably have to paint it.


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

ACK, Joez, those are junk, especially the green nomad and pinto next to it, I'll take em off your hands.
lolo, JK
NICE LOT


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

:lol:
Ed, you ARE a funny man, hey! (seriously!) :thumbsup:

BIll, while I appreciate your offer to goo up the lazers, I would much rather pull the glass from one, eh, and finish a turbo-turnon that I have had forever.
I would would be happy to send you the bods though. They just don't do much for me. 
On a seperate note, I may have a bod coming to me that may need a little work, hey.
From the pic that I have, it looks like there may be a small hole in the hood. I would love to work something out if you could float a hole full of goo? The bod is a lily ledy 512m. Orange, eh! Is it possable to scrape enough plastic from the inside of the bod to make a repair? You have already done a bunch like that, yeah?


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Joez, Fwd the pic when you find time or post it up. A preview of my next folly would be great. LOL. 

I'll gladly give it a shot. No trade req. Unless you got a nice red striped dune buggy roof. I'll be fine with a future draft pic to be disclosed later.  

Orange shouldn't be a problem as it's what I consider to be a darker color. If it's the standard, non painted thick bodied styrene, I should have plenty of material to work with. When there's room to work underneath you'll never know I was there, as I usually clean/blend my grafts when refinishing the topside. My chief concern would be if they're any tampos or bick-a-brack micro details like vents and grills in the immediate vicinity of the hole.

LMK when your ready and bring it on! :wave:


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Hey Bill!

Wanted to send you an Email with this pic. eh. You have the email turned off?
Here is a pic of the Lily ledy 512m. See the tiny hole infront of the glass?
You figure no problem with a repair, eh? Looks like a clear area to me, yeah?

Many thanks, mate! :wave:


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Joe the PM part is Fubar for the time. Cant seem to finger it out!? My reg Yahoo works, or at least I thought so. Sorry for the inconvenience.

Yeah! Boy I'll say there's plenty of material to work with. That darn hole would have to be dead center. I sure cant make it look any worse. I'll start by skimming the bottom to ceate a dam and fill the top after the dam has cured.

I'll know more when you send it to me at

520 E. "H" St.
Shelton, Wa.
98584

I like to let things fully cure, a week, so in case it draws up or sags you wont be disappointed later. No belly buttons allowed. Hurry up, gotta get that first skim down. 

Bill


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

I always hated that body style, until I saw the australian yellow one, and the mexican colors, now I can't find them anywhere.

umm, send it here Joe, I'll work on it for ya.


----------

